# To introduce myself



## Dozer (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi...interesting forum y'all have here. A friend, db2i, recommended this site due to my affiliation with aviation and his love for WW11 aircraft. 

My career started in 1962 ibn the US Air Force ultimately becoming a B-52 Crew Chief. My career has continued uninterrupted to this day. I am the Chief of Maintenance for a corporate operator here in Houston. We operate a Dassault Falcon 50 EX. I have been with this company for 21 years. I hold a FAA A&P license as well as an FAA IA. Prior to the company I work for today, I worked for a NASA contractor (Dynalectron) maintaining T-38's, T-33 and Gulf Stream G1 at Ellington AFB. We also had a P3 and C130 used for "earth resources" and two high altitude RB-57s. It was a GREAT job for 5 years.

I love WWII aircraft but have only worked minutely on two that belonged to the CAF (Confederate Air Force)...A TBF and a Jap Zero. That was many years ago. Anyway, I am happy to find another forum I can relate to. I look forward to some interesting discussions.

Thanks David for the link!


----------



## Freebird (Aug 7, 2008)

Dozer said:


> Hi...interesting forum y'all have here. A friend, db2i, recommended this site due to my affiliation with aviation and his love for WW11 aircraft.



Welcome Dozer!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome Dozer! I know your company well - I work for Doss Aviation at the USAFA.


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Greetings mate!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Dozer. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome, Dozer!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2008)

G'day dozer welcome mate!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome, Dozer. Did you work on the CAF Zero "Fugu" (the gray one)?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome. Are you from the Humble by Houston or the Humble by Sulpher Springs? I'm from Dallas.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dozer. You and Joe wil get along just fine....

Charles


----------



## DBII (Aug 8, 2008)

I have known Dozer for about a year now. I am afraid that he is warped just enough to fit in . Is is called Dozer because he knocks things over alot.... 

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2008)

hi there dozer


----------



## Dozer (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcome...


----------



## Dozer (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Flyboy...I dont know much about Doss. Only what I just read on the net. Its been many years since I have had anything to do with the military or military contractors. Dynalectron is still around?? HAHA, Amazing!


----------



## Dozer (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Evengilder....To be honest I dont recall...it was many years ago. I just looked it up...it wasnt a zero at all....it was that BT13 made to look like a Val that one of the Astronauts, Fred Haise, crashed in back in the 70's... Sorry bout that...it was long ago, memory slips and many airplanes ago. Fred was lucky to have survived.

Fred Haise Exclusively Represented by Keppler Speakers


----------



## Dozer (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Thorlifter.....that would be Humble near Houston. The company I work for is based at IAH. Humble is 7 miles NE of IAH


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2008)

Dozer said:


> Hi Flyboy...I dont know much about Doss. Only what I just read on the net. Its been many years since I have had anything to do with the military or military contractors. Dynalectron is still around?? HAHA, Amazing!



Now known as DynCorp -


----------



## Dozer (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi DBII...haha,its more like things knocking ME over!


----------



## Dozer (Aug 8, 2008)

DynCorp? There is a company named DynCorp at Ellington AFB that is maintaining those aircraft now....same people different name? The only reason I left is because they were unionized. Each 4 or 5 yrs contracts are renegotiated. It was at that time when Dynalectron went out on strike. I couldnt wait for them to settle so I got a different job. Had it not been for that, I'd probably still be there...it was a very good job, I loved it and I met some very famous people associated with the space program. I have some good memories although most are a bit fuzzy! LOL


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep - same company! I almost went to work for them at Edwards AFB. When you were with them did ever come across a guy named Ben Medly?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2008)

That is the main company over here working on the Blackhawks as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2008)

DBII said:


> I have known Dozer for about a year now. I am afraid that he is warped just enough to fit in . Is is called Dozer because he knocks things over alot....
> 
> DBII


Sounds JUST like an Aussie....


----------



## Karl Sitts (Aug 8, 2008)

Dozer said:


> Hi...interesting forum y'all have here. A friend, db2i, recommended this site due to my affiliation with aviation and his love for WW11 aircraft.
> 
> My career started in 1962 ibn the US Air Force ultimately becoming a B-52 Crew Chief. My career has continued uninterrupted to this day. I am the Chief of Maintenance for a corporate operator here in Houston. We operate a Dassault Falcon 50 EX. I have been with this company for 21 years. I hold a FAA A&P license as well as an FAA IA. Prior to the company I work for today, I worked for a NASA contractor (Dynalectron) maintaining T-38's, T-33 and Gulf Stream G1 at Ellington AFB. We also had a P3 and C130 used for "earth resources" and two high altitude RB-57s. It was a GREAT job for 5 years.
> 
> ...


Dozer, Welcome to the site! New voices always welcome!


----------



## mkloby (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome Dozer... My boy's toy dozers are some of his favorite toys!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2008)

Long live Tonka.

Welcome Dozer.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2008)

No worries about the BT-13. I was only curious about the gray Zero because it used to sit in the hangar at Camarillo. I am with the SoCal Wing of the CAF. That Zero went to Ford Island and is now on display at the new museum of the Pacific.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------

